# Face staining



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How do I keep the face, beard from staining? I've tried everything from no rinse shampoos, washing daily with shampoo. The only thing that has helped a little bit is to keep the area clean and keep it as dry as possible which is impossible because they are always getting sips of water from playing hard.
There's no eye staining~this is food and water stained and more so on Suki.
I give them Poland springs water. Lacie is on prescription can food and Suki is on Fromms that I moisten. 
Here's Suki's dirty little face after just being washed.

Please ALL suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Have you tried using Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial scrub? I love that stuff!! Or a doggie face wipe after eating and playing?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is still so adorable!
What kind of bowl are you using? I have read that it is best to use a ceramic or glass bowl, that stainless can cause staining. Not sure if it is true, but might be worth a try if you are not already doing so.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes tried both. The only thing that has helped so far is washing with a whitening shampoo which I do not want to use several times a day...it's way too drying.
Maybe I should switch to evian water from Poland springs...idk.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> She is still so adorable!
> What kind of bowl are you using? I have read that it is best to use a ceramic or glass bowl, that stainless can cause staining. Not sure if it is true, but might be worth a try if you are not already doing so.


Stainless steel is what I'm using...do you think that could be it :aktion033:


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I thought that plastic bowls were no good but stainless steel, glass, ceramic were ok. I'll keep my eye on this thread because we use stainless steel and a glass water bottle attached to his crate.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Her face doesn't look too stained or dirty to me! She has the cutest, most kissable face!! I'd recommend trying a bayou bowl or a dry-face bowl to help keep her face from getting wet while drinking water.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Her face doesn't look too stained or dirty to me! She has the cutest, most kissable face!! I'd recommend trying a bayou bowl or a dry-face bowl to help keep her face from getting wet while drinking water.


Nida...I didn't even know they exist  what about eating? Lacie ears I clip back but her and Suki both make a mess of themselves while eating~never mind the floors and walls they mess up too! Thankyou...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use a water bottle instead of a bowl.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I use a stainless steel bowl and have no problems with staining.

I used a water bowl when I first got Maggie, as that is what the breeder had been using & I knew it would cut down on getting the wetness on their beards. But now that Maggie is older (8 mos. this month) I do not use any type of pen so I don't know what I would attach the water bottle to.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Nida...I didn't even know they exist  what about eating? Lacie ears I clip back but her and Suki both make a mess of themselves while eating~never mind the floors and walls they mess up too! Thankyou...


The Bayou Bowl and the dry-face bowls do help some, in my experience! There should be some fairly recent threads about these that will also have info about where to get these. Emma's face gets dirty while eating too. I just use a more flat bowl (more like a plate) but do have to wipe her face after she eats.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I think I will try to find those Bayou Bowls. I just usually know when Maggie drinks water and I reach for a face cloth and dry her face. But the Bayou Bowl sounds interesting!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's probably from the face getting in the bowl and the food being a little wet. I would get the Bayou bowl for water. And use a saucer for food. Maybe the facial hair wouldn't get in the food as much. Suki is a little doll!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> The Bayou Bowl and the dry-face bowls do help some, in my experience! There should be some fairly recent threads about these that will also have info about where to get these. Emma's face gets dirty while eating too. I just use a more flat bowl (more like a plate) but do have to wipe her face after she eats.


Okay, okay...I will try them!:aktion033: I couldn't find them on amazon so I will look through some old threads...in the meantime, I will try a flat dish!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-...ayou-bowl-directly-artist-sheila-herrman.html


Here you go!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> It's probably from the face getting in the bowl and the food being a little wet. I would get the Bayou bowl for water. And use a saucer for food. Maybe the facial hair wouldn't get in the food as much. Suki is a little doll!!!!


Deb it's def that! Right now I put a river rock in each bowl just to slow them down pictured below. Lacie inhales and will get sick and Suki is my choker. This helped a bit with the staining but not enough.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-...ayou-bowl-directly-artist-sheila-herrman.html
> 
> 
> Here you go!


Omg...thank you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sissy's face is always stained. Riley's face has always been white but the liquid antibiotics give him a yellow stain. I give up! I love them just the way they are. Oh, and I did order a bayou bowl from the artist and never heard back. After vacation I may try again.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Sissy's face is always stained. Riley's face has always been white but the liquid antibiotics give him a yellow stain. I give up! I love them just the way they are. Oh, and I did order a bayou bowl from the artist and never heard back. After vacation I may try again.


Sherry...I love them too no matter what but I did have a few neighbors mention how they would be even cuter if I cleaned their faces:angry: if only they knew how many times a day I wash and dry their faces to help prevent the staining.

It figures~the link posted for the Bayou bowl is not working for me. Hopefully it will be back up and running soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Sherry...I love them too no matter what but I did have a few neighbors mention how they would be even cuter if I cleaned their faces:angry: if only they knew how many times a day I wash and dry their faces to help prevent the staining.
> 
> It figures~the link posted for the Bayou bowl is not working for me. Hopefully it will be back up and running soon.


The link takes you to a thread with the e-mail address for Sheila. You just need to send her an e-mail. PM me if you need further info. I have an order with her right now. I have one and it is really pretty and keeps the faces dry.

However, MiMi's face has big pink streaks. I don't clean her face as often as some of the good mommies do, but it is very frustrating. My two other white poochies don't have stained faces. I am at my wits end.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Joanne!

Sometimes Tyler's face gets dirty and I use Earth Bath facial wipes, which seem to do the trick. I bought them on Chewy.com. 

xoxo...
Kim


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know if this would work, thought it seems to me it should: I would apply a little extra nongreasy conditioner or a silicone-based detangler on the area that is staining. If the hair is porous, it will stain easier, and using something along these lines might protect the hair and smooth the cuticle, which I would think would help. I just got a permanent and that's what I do when I swim to keep it from turning green from the chlorine and from drying out too much. It might be worth a try since you probably already have these products and wouldnt have to spend more money, so you're not out anything if it doesn't help.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> The link takes you to a thread with the e-mail address for Sheila. You just need to send her an e-mail. PM me if you need further info. I have an order with her right now. I have one and it is really pretty and keeps the faces dry.
> 
> However, MiMi's face has big pink streaks. I don't clean her face as often as some of the good mommies do, but it is very frustrating. My two other white poochies don't have stained faces. I am at my wits end.


 Ok...thankyou. I will shoot her an email and if I need more info I will be sure to PM you! :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

socalyte said:


> I don't know if this would work, thought it seems to me it should: I would apply a little extra nongreasy conditioner or a silicone-based detangler on the area that is staining. If the hair is porous, it will stain easier, and using something along these lines might protect the hair and smooth the cuticle, which I would think would help. I just got a permanent and that's what I do when I swim to keep it from turning green from the chlorine and from drying out too much. It might be worth a try since you probably already have these products and wouldnt have to spend more money, so you're not out anything if it doesn't help.


That's a good point! I actually brought home the deepest cleansing shampoo from the salon that we use as a pre-treatment before chemical services over the weekend. This usually lifts any buildup and then I shampooed with the whitening shampoo but it didn't help. I will try coating it with conditioner to see if it helps...can't see why it wouldn't help some...thanks!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Hey Joanne!
> 
> Sometimes Tyler's face gets dirty and I use Earth Bath facial wipes, which seem to do the trick. I bought them on Chewy.com.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kim. I have tried every facial wipe that I thought might help from the dog boutique and so far no luck. The wetter it stays the darker it gets, so for right now keeping it dry has helped the most vs. any shampoo or facial products.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well wet food & staining may go hand in hand?












this first picture is Cody @ 5 months when I first got him. The second picture is Cody today. The breeder gave him pro-purina but I could not get him to eat it. He ate cooked chicken tender for me with Fromm kibble in a ceramic bowl. Drinks distilled water out of a bottle. The staining could of been caused by teething. Who knows? I wash his face once or twice a week with spa lavish. You might try washing his face with Pure Paws Zero Shampoo then putting a product on that closes the hair cuticle. Maybe one of Pure Paws products does this?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Staining looks very light compared to what I battle with Georgie, but the Spa Lavish, diluted in a foaming bottle, daily, does seem to help some. Also blow drying afterwards. The stay dry bowls (I have both Sheila's & the other brand) also help, as Georgie tends to submerge her face!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Staining looks very light compared to what I battle with Georgie, but the Spa Lavish, diluted in a foaming bottle, daily, does seem to help some. Also blow drying afterwards. The stay dry bowls (I have both Sheila's & the other brand) also help, as Georgie tends to submerge her face!


This picture is just hours after a bath...its getting pretty dark as the weeks go on. I blowdry her face constantly or towel dry. I'm hoping the bayou bowls will help.
I was reading an old thread and someone mentioned polident to lighten...just not sure if this is safe to use. Something I need to research more.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never been able to get the stains out. Just prevent further staining. The old stains get lighter & finally grow out. Cody has little brown streaks in his top knot leftover staining from when he was 5 months.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> I've never been able to get the stains out. Just prevent further staining. The old stains get lighter & finally grow out. Cody has little brown streaks in his top knot leftover staining from when he was 5 months.


I know I will never get the stains out...I am looking to prevent further staining...nothing worse than rolling over in the morning with the sweetest dreamiest eyes staring at you and all I notice is her deity looking face, lol!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just had problem with Ava's face staining for the past several months! I tried everything!!! 

Two different friends of mine told me that Fromm's made their malts faces stain - so I recently switched to something else.

I also took her in for a dental, incase she had a problem...and she did. She had 6 teeth removed and had a bit of an infection too.

Then her eyes seemed to be bothering her, so back to the vet we went...and she did have a minute scratch on her eye again. 

so....after changing her food, a dental cleaning and eye meds for a week - I can finally say Ava's face is pretty darn clean once again!!! :chili:

I'm thinking it may have been a combination all these things. My groomer thought maybe it was from her saliva - because of the missing teeth, I thought that at first, but now it's gone!!

Good luck in your search.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I just had problem with Ava's face staining for the past several months! I tried everything!!!
> 
> Two different friends of mine told me that Fromm's made their malts faces stain - so I recently switched to something else.
> 
> ...


Pat...you may be right about the food. Suki never had staining on her face until I switched her over to the Fromms and she does have 2 teeth in the back that are double rows. They were going to remove them when she gets spay in October.
What did you switch to for food? I tried to introduce Stella & Chewys but it didn't agree with her and she chokes really easy so I would need a kibble that's small, I can wet, yet keep the stains away.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I was thinking of switching to Fromms but now I'm having second thoughts if others are saying it may be the reason for face staining. I am using Life's Abundance which is very much like Fromms, but you have to order it as they only make so much for freshness & do not sell to stores. I was just trying to not pay for the shipping, but Maggie has no staining with eyes (tears) or face, so I don't want to start problems. Glad I read this, was just thinking of picking up a bag of Fromms from a pet store this weekend. Think I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## miemie (Aug 22, 2014)

I feed my pup canned food, and every time he finished he had such a satisfied and dirty chin. XD

Now I use a soft baby spoon to feed him. It's so much better.


----------



## Fafel (Feb 9, 2014)

Where can you buy the dry-face bowl?


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I've tried finding the bowl too with no luck. I did contact the original artist that was mentioned in a earlier post. But never received any information or return email from her. 
So if anyone else knows where to get them, please let us know! Thanks!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

The A Team said:


> I just had problem with Ava's face staining for the past several months! I tried everything!!!
> 
> Two different friends of mine told me that Fromm's made their malts faces stain - so I recently switched to something else.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I recently switched to Fromm's and have noticed Dallas and Lou are starting to have tear stains again. Also, now I'm wondering if the Fromm's or the Stella & Chewy's was the source of Nola's recent illness, they might disagree with her. I just bought two more bags yesterday....may be going back to Wellness and home cooking.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi everybody!

Well we started having a staining problem :angry:
Right now its not so bad but i want to treat it right away before it gets bigger!

Im worried that it might started because i changed the brand of her food!
I feed Iris equilibrio dry food and a tea spoon of wet food from the vet(she does not eat at all otherwise)

Her feeding bowls are steel and i comb her eyes every day to remove the dirt.
She is 1.5 years old and she started now to stain...

Should i go to the vet to check her out?Her tears are SO red!
Omg im so worried  i dont know why it started now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I had the same problem when Boo got into Zach's prescription dog food. I finally got both of them on FROMMs and we use a water bottle instead of a bowl. It cleared up. It could be the dye in the food causing it.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply!

Ok i will not give her anymore the wet food...
As for the bottle, i got Iris one with the little ball(like the ones rabbits drink) but she cannot push the ball hard enough to drink :HistericalSmiley:

Do you guys think that holistic dry foods will help?Some people here says that stainning has to do with the cereal in dog foods too.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Trisha said:


> I was thinking of switching to Fromms but now I'm having second thoughts if others are saying it may be the reason for face staining. I am using Life's Abundance which is very much like Fromms, but you have to order it as they only make so much for freshness & do not sell to stores. I was just trying to not pay for the shipping, but Maggie has no staining with eyes (tears) or face, so I don't want to start problems. Glad I read this, was just thinking of picking up a bag of Fromms from a pet store this weekend. Think I'll stick with what I have.


 
Trisha have you tried finding your food at Chewy.com. If you get on their autodelivery system it is free shipping. They also have Fromm and Wellness and great customer service if anyone else is interested.


----------

